

How digital detectives deciphered Stuxnet, the most menacing malware in history - e1ven
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/07/how-digital-detectives-deciphered-stuxnet-the-most-menacing-malware-in-history.ars

======
SoftwareMaven
Very Gibsonian quote: _"We're not beholden to a nation," Chien said. "We're a
multinational, private company protecting customers."_

